# I have a nest of eggs in my mixed pygo tank...



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I know this should probably be in the "Breeding Forum," but I posted there and have not gotten a response yet, and I kinda need to know what to do right away.

I have several mixed pygos in a 150 gallon, and two of the reds have paired off and built a nest, and now one of them is defending that nest.
(Damn the breeding black color with gold flakes is awesome!)

My question simply is: "What the hell do I do now?"

I appreciate any input from experienced breeders.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

p.s. The eggs are laid and in the nest.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> p.s. The eggs are laid and in the nest.


Siphone then out into another tank like a 10g with a sponge filter and heater. You will eventually need a large tank like a 55 when they hit almost an inch or selling size. If you plan to raise them then sell them i suggest you find people and lfs to sell them to now so in a month from now when they are sellabe you already know stores and that that will take them. You will also want to hatch baby brine shrimp and alot of them.
If you dont want the hassle you could just leave them in the tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> p.s. The eggs are laid and in the nest.


Siphone then out into another tank like a 10g with a sponge filter and heater. You will eventually need a large tank like a 55 when they hit almost an inch or selling size. If you plan to raise them then sell them i suggest you find people and lfs to sell them to now so in a month from now when they are sellabe you already know stores and that that will take them. You will also want to hatch baby brine shrimp and alot of them.
If you dont want the hassle you could just leave them in the tank.
[/quote]

I appreciate the advice.
Although I really don't have the time since I'm away from the house all day everyday, I'm doubting that they will make it very well.
However, I'm buying a 10 gallon with a sponge filter today, and will give it a shot.
There is a pretty nice saltwater aquarium shop here in town which I suspect can supply me with NHBS...

I guess it can't hurt to give it a shot!


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

if you end up getting fed up with dealing with them. just syphon theggs out when doing your waterchanges and discard them


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, the eggs have been siphoned into a 20L with a sponge filter and heater.
I filled the 20 with water from the 150 gallon tank, and also tossed in the 2 biowheels from the Emperor 400.

I'll be performing water changes by dipping a percentage of the 20 out and replacing it with water from the 150.
I figure by doing this as well as having the biowheels floating around it should keep parameters pretty good.

We'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay so they've hatched and I have shitloads of little "wigglers" (As Hollywood put it...)

I'm gonna go to the saltwater LFS tomorrow to see if they stock NHBS.
I'll continue this saga in the Breeding forum. 
Thanks to everybody who gave advice!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats on the wigglers :laugh:


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

How many do you estimate you have in the 20L? Water changes are super important. I used to change about 80% of my water twice daily with water from the parent tank for the first week. Once they lose their yolk sack and start eating live baby brine I would start using regular conditioned tap water. Your parameters will go off the charts on regular basis in tank that small. I would recommend a 40 breeder or 55. Also, I would make sure you get enough food to all the fry in the tank and feed them 3 - 4 per day. Always be hatching baby brine, after two weeks switch to frozen brine. For me it was a trial and error thing. It took me 4 spawns before I had some kind of method and a better mortality rate.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys...
I was fortunate enough to get a phone call from Hollywood yesterday. 
(The _member_ Hollywood, not the city.)









His, along with y'all's advice will prove to be extremely helpful.
I am picking up some NHBS from the lfs today, I expect that they will be free swimming sometime today, tomorrow at the latest.

To answer the question of "How many..." difficult to say, it's a few to several hundred I'd guess.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats! Let me know if you need more help. Just viewed the video and it looks like they are ready to feast on BBS.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

gratz! i'm glad to hear that everything went in the proper way Sir.








Tommy


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats! Do you have any pic updates?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Hows it going bro?Congrats on the breeding. Are those some of the ones I sold you? Hows it going anyway?


----------

